# injured frog



## mateaosa (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi..I have had a passion for all creatures my entire life. Will try to fix anything injured that local vets will not touch. Yesterday i found an injured frog..one leg missing and his outer skin torn. All internal organs are intact. I patched him up but want to give him some liquid antibiotic. My question is: will it hurt him? how do I open his mouth without hurting him more? and with your knowledge any advice will be welcome.


----------



## redeyedanny (Feb 16, 2007)

put a plastic spatula in his mouth then gently ease it open.
will take a few times...


----------



## mateaosa (Sep 3, 2007)

*many thanks*

Thank you so much..I will try it.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

is it fair to keep a frog with one leg and torn skin alive i think it would be kinder to have it put to sleep think of infection pain your not giving it pain killers for its sake i who say take it to a vet to be put down


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

The only problem with injuries of that sort are that oral antibiotics take 24 hours to get into the system before they start to fight infection. With the stess and pain it is suffering that will probably be too late.

I am like you, and if i think anything has got a chance of survival then i will fight for it and do everything i can. If i don`t think it stands a chance then i would donthe most humane thing by putting the fella out of his pain.

If the frog does survive, what would you do with i? It couldn`t be released, and it probably wouldn`t thrive in captivity. There wouldn`t be much point in fighting for its life now, if it will face an uncertain future anyway.

I really repect what you are trying to do, but sadly i think it would be best to have him put to sleep. Sorry i can`t be more positive.


----------



## repteen (Dec 4, 2006)

I rescued a 3 and 1/2 legged toad before (named Alex lol). I applied vetasept and sudocreme (sp?) to the wound. The wound healed perfectly, with no infection or anything. I released him/her after a few months. Just put it into an environment as similar to outside as you can, and feed it if it appears hungry. You can only do your best.

(I saved it about 3 years ago, and saw it last year, wondering around the garden)


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

ok 3 and a half legs but by the sounds of it this one has a leg missing and has a hole in its side if they can tell the internal organs are not harmed but the skin is ripped


----------



## mateaosa (Sep 3, 2007)

I understand what you are saying about the pain,ect..but if I took it to a vet where I live..he would just toss it into a field and be done with it. I can not just "kill it" and no vet will mess with it.So..I will do what I can. If it lives then I will feed it and care for it as I do all my other rescued creatures. If that means finding the proper bugs,housing ect..than that is what I am willing to do.Wish me luck all of you frog lovers.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

can i ask where your from


----------



## mateaosa (Sep 3, 2007)

small town in TN.


----------

